# HP DVD-R media



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I recently bought a 100 pack of HP DVD-R discs.
Half are failing the final verification and using Nero to scan those disks shows about 10% bad sectors.
All burns were done at the lowest setting, 6X.

I suggest HP media be avoided at this time.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Mirrors my experience with HP DVD-R LightScribe Label (bought 3 ea 50 Cake Box spools). Of the 15 or so I've tried, half have failed to record and one has failed LightScribe label. A couple that said good record won't play in either of my DVD players. Will work on computer. Using different brand I have no problem at all. Very disappointed and will never buy another DVD blank labeled HP. Too bad I waited past 30 day return period to try these or would have sent them back for credit.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There are several factors involved, but I don't see from your post how you came to the conclusion that HP makes bad disks. Are you using the current version of Nero? Did you try another burning application? A different burner? Different branded disks? With the same application? And data?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

DoubleHelix said:


> There are several factors involved, but I don't see from your post how you came to the conclusion that HP makes bad disks. Are you using the current version of Nero? Did you try another burning application? A different burner? Different branded disks? With the same application? And data?


The same results existed with 2 different computers, one XP the other win2k. Each has Nero 6 installed.
Each have Lite-On DVD burners that are not problematic with other brands of DVD media.
Nero has the option of ScanDisc.
The discs that failed verification all evidenced about 10% bad sectors.
The discs that failed to burn wouldn't scandisc.
Those that failed to burn were not recognized in a third computer, a new HP with win 7.

Verbatim currently, at this time, burns with no errors.

I think that's justification to recommend avoiding HP DVD-R media at this time.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Wino said:


> Mirrors my experience with HP DVD-R LightScribe Label (bought 3 ea 50 Cake Box spools). Of the 15 or so I've tried, half have failed to record and one has failed LightScribe label. A couple that said good record won't play in either of my DVD players. Will work on computer. Using different brand I have no problem at all. Very disappointed and will never buy another DVD blank labeled HP. Too bad I waited past 30 day return period to try these or would have sent them back for credit.





> A couple that said good record won't play in either of my DVD players. Will work on computer.


I mostly error check data backups, but I was recently copying out a large collection of family photos and movies from my old XP machine I just replaced.
Those HP discs that passed verification did all play in a Sony DVD player hooked up to a TV.
I checked after reading your post 
But I do wonder how well the HP media will age, so I'm recopying to Verbatim discs just to cover any potential problems down the road with the HPs.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

From what I hear and see on local non English forums here (France and Germany included) HP is a definite no-no. Polls show up Verbatims first, Memorex coming in second. Brand names (i.e. those that also make other hardware) like Sony are generally frowned upon but none come in as bad as HP.

One of my gleeful experiences was when the HP printer died. I could unashamedly buy new and no peripheral is ever gonna be HP again.

I dunno why HP's DVD-Rs are that bad and I dunno who currently makes them for HP.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I've had excellent results with Verbatim, TDK and Memorex DVD media.
I remember the problems some 10 years ago with CD media often being of poor quality.
I finished off a 50 ct box of HP CDs last year and not a single glitch.
Hope they age well


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

DoubleHelix said:


> There are several factors involved, but I don't see from your post how you came to the conclusion that HP makes bad disks. Are you using the current version of Nero? Did you try another burning application? A different burner? Different branded disks? With the same application? And data?


Well, for one thing, I don't bash products just for the sake of piling on. This all transpired several months ago. Stoner's post about his problem with HP DVD-R gave me the opportunity to tell my tale. Had I not had problems with the HP disc I would have said so.

Considering I've used most every other brand on the market, Verbatum, Memorex, Phillips, Ridata, Office Max & Depot private label before and after the HP with very few failures out of 100's (some failures my fault, but not with the HP), multiple recording programs (Nero I use only for CD, Roxio is my preferred program or Windows based on Roxio, also Sony Vegas and Pinnacle Studio) and LiteOn LVC2006 VCR/DVD recorder and two different computers with LiteOn recorders - I can definitely say the HP disc I have are bad disc. Most of my recording is transfer from VCR to DVD, so 2 hour +/- real time recording failures really suck. Pile a badly smeared and unreadable LightScribe label on one that is a good recording doesn't make for a happy camper either.

HP may make wonderful DVD's and I got a bad batch, but reading the reviews (after the fact) on the one's I bought, I'd say they don't/didn't with these.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I have a smaller spindle of HP Lightscribe CD-Rs that have all been good so far...I almost never use Lightscribe, though.

I almost always go with Verbatim discs. I don't remember ever coming across a bad one from them.


----------

